# Red Spots on our Vizsla



## mdcrec (Apr 29, 2012)

We are looking for some input on a raised red spot on our Vizsla, Cash. We had this spot tested for cancer, results are negative, not cancer. Our Vet also confirmed it is not a tick bite. The Vet said he has seen these types of spots go away over time on dogs. Cash has had this spot on his muzzle for about a month (The one in the photo is on the left side of his muzzle.) We found another spot on his neck tonight, and he also has a small rash in the crease of his back right leg. The rash on his leg showed up about a week ago. I have attached a photo of this spot and rash. We are wondering if anyone has seen this on their Vizsla?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

How long has he had it? It looks similar to a spot Amos has on the underside of his neck, behind his collar. Amos' is not quite as red as Cash's, but Cash's is in a spot where it would catch more sun. So maybe they are the same; maybe they are not. 

Amos' has been there for maybe 5 months. It got scabby at times, but I never knew if that was because it itched and he scratched it or if it was infected or something. My vet thought it was an overgrown/irritated sebaceous gland and said it would go away on its own. It's flattened out alot and is starting to regrow hair, so I'd say the vet is probably right, at least the part about it going away on its own.


----------



## mdcrec (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you so much for the input. We will keep a close eye on Cash. Hoping this heals on its on.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Are there Vizsla ddermatologist? Hope that you can learn what the ailment is. Please advise. Thank you. Prayers being sent.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Can you explain how the vet has tested this spot to rule out cancer and a tick bite?

One of my dogs has been having a skin issues as well. We have been treating it with medications and no results. It is starting to spread now as well. Vet took 3 punch biopsies yesterday and some skin and hair specimens for cultures. Hoping we have some answers soon.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

What is the trigger for these anomalies? Please let us all know when you are able. Best wishes.


----------

